# Kbox mini issues



## Marius1988 (21/1/16)

Hi I bought a Kbox mini starter about a month ago and I found two problems. First one the 0.5 and 1.5 ohm OCC burn out fast they lasted me about a week and a half each. Second I switched over to the RDA with the pre-built coil running at 0.5 Ohm and I am getting heavy throat burn with every hit no matter the liquid or wattage can someone tell me am I doing something wrong or how I can fix it.

Thanks


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

@Marius1988 first off, welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay!

My 2cents will be that your Ohm is too low. You have to keep to higher than 1.0 Ohm until you get used to vaping before you can go to sub ohm coils. I would suggest, keep the RDA, but build yourself a higher Ohm coil. Big up to you for diving straight into the RDA! Most people are intimidated by rebuilds when starting out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius1988 (21/1/16)

I have been using the 0.5 OCC and I didnt have the massive throat hitwould that be different than the RDA 0.5 coil supplied ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi I bought a Kbox mini starter about a month ago and I found two problems. First one the 0.5 and 1.5 ohm OCC burn out fast they lasted me about a week and a half each. Second I switched over to the RDA with the pre-built coil running at 0.5 Ohm and I am getting heavy throat burn with every hit no matter the liquid or wattage can someone tell me am I doing something wrong or how I can fix it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Marius, 

The life of the factory coils you're describing sounds about right for heavy use. Keep them because you can rebuild them (just do a search on Youtube).

With regards to the RBA burning, just make sure you're not wicking too tight, remember the wicking mantra of "less is more" as I know I had this problem. Did it take quite a bit of effort to get it through the coils properly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

Also adding on to what's been said. Stock coils are notorious for their short life span. As for your burn, maybe your nic is to high? I sub at .3 with 12-18mg. But that's me. Nearly every one else is one 6mg or lower

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi I bought a Kbox mini starter about a month ago and I found two problems. First one the 0.5 and 1.5 ohm OCC burn out fast they lasted me about a week and a half each. Second I switched over to the RDA with the pre-built coil running at 0.5 Ohm and I am getting heavy throat burn with every hit no matter the liquid or wattage can someone tell me am I doing something wrong or how I can fix it.
> 
> Thanks



Hwsit 

It's the wicking to blame. Could you post up pics of how you wicked it ?


----------



## Khan83 (21/1/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi I bought a Kbox mini starter about a month ago and I found two problems. First one the 0.5 and 1.5 ohm OCC burn out fast they lasted me about a week and a half each. Second I switched over to the RDA with the pre-built coil running at 0.5 Ohm and I am getting heavy throat burn with every hit no matter the liquid or wattage can someone tell me am I doing something wrong or how I can fix it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi @Marius1988 . I agree with @Clouder . Try building a higher ohm coil & vape it at lower wattages .

Assuming you don't have wire on hand else you wouldn't have used the standard ones in the box. Maybe get your self some 28 gauge kanthal to start. 

If you can't get the wire right now then for the time being , pop into your nearest Spar , get some Dolly Varden Glycerine & dilute your juice.


----------



## Marius1988 (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Marius,
> 
> The life of the factory coils you're describing sounds about right for heavy use. Keep them because you can rebuild them (just do a search on Youtube).
> 
> With regards to the RBA burning, just make sure you're not wicking too tight, remember the wicking mantra of "less is more" as I know I had this problem. Did it take quite a bit of effort to get it through the coils properly?


Hi It was a bit tight but not impossible I did it like they said on one of the youtube videos(tried to upload the link but forum doesn't seem to show it)


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

Marius1988 said:


> I have been using the 0.5 OCC and I didnt have the massive throat hitwould that be different than the RDA 0.5 coil supplied ?



There are some differences between an occ coil and a rebuildable coil. 

The occ is in a tiny chamber packed with cotton. 

The rebuildable is a lot more open and wicking "open to interpretation" if your wicking isn't getting juice up fast enough then it will start to get dry. Packed too tight and the throat hit will kill you (starving the coils) 

But in terms of resistance your pretty much even.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius1988 (21/1/16)

OK so how would be best to wick the RBA I used Rip trippers Kanger subtank build (tried to add the link but it doesn't show


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

@Marius1988 the example in your last post looks pretty much perfect! Remember that the RBA gives more vapour and flavour than the OCC Coils! I also vaped on the 0.5OCC before going to the RBA also on 0.5 Ohm (included coil) and the throat hit was immense! I have to add I was on 18mg jooose which was waaay too heavy. I agree with everything being said here but I still believe your Ohms is too low.


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

Too many unknowns and ideas floating around. Let's get this sorted out. 

Please reply with what juice your vaping, specifically the nic content 

Next

Flip ur tank upside down . Unscrew the base and set the tank aside, unscrew the chimney and take a pic of the RBA deck. I wanna see the way the wick is positioned .


----------



## Marius1988 (21/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Too many unknowns and ideas floating around. Let's get this sorted out.
> 
> Please reply with what juice your vaping, specifically the nic content
> 
> ...


I use GQ and Suicide bunny all 3mgs will get a photo of the coil tonight left it at home and using a cruddy puffer for the day


----------



## Marius1988 (21/1/16)

Oh and the pic of the coil


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

Can I have a side view? 

There is a method to my madness


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

So this is what it should look like from the side view. (Not the same base but it's similar in design)




Start by threading your cotton through and make sure it's snug. When you pull it downwards there should be no gaps between the top of the cotton and the coil.

Juice up the cotton

Pull it down and press it against the deck, trim when you get to the edge.

Spread it out like a fan and make sure it's fully touching the walls of the deck

Screw on chimney and then juice it up

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So this is what it should look like from the side view. (Not the same base but it's similar in design)
> 
> View attachment 43766
> 
> ...



From what I can see, your coil points up (away from the base). Is there any benefit to this? My instincts tell me that this should limit dry hits since a lot of cotton is exposed. 

My current wick was done slightly differently but it's probably my best attempt so far wrt dry hits. 
My coil I pointing downwards, about 1mm higher than the base of the deck, about the same height as the juice holes. Cotton pulled through the juice holes

I tried to use as little cotton as possible (due to many dry hits with previous attempts). Fluffed cotton as much as possible, and trimmed about 0.5mm outside of juice holes. Put a drop of juice on each side, and tried to plug the hole by spreading the cotton evenly across the juice holes. 

This works fairly well but I'm sure it can be done better. 
I'll take a pic of i remember when I refill. 

Now the real question, will your method offer any advantage over what I have done? The three main aspects we are aiming for is flavour, leakproof and avoiding dry hits
Im using a kanthal spaced coil, around 3mm inner diameter at 0,8ohm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

Raising the coil allows for more airflow to go around it. 

I don't put cotton into the juice channels, just stop at the "ledge" of the deck. Just flows up the channel and spreads around the deck to the fan of cotton. 

The best advise I can give you is to find a method that works for you. 

I have seen countless videos that all failed dismally when I tried it. My current technique works well for me so I'm sharing it in the event that it could help you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (21/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Raising the coil allows for more airflow to go around it.
> 
> I don't put cotton into the juice channels, just stop at the "ledge" of the deck. Just flows up the channel and spreads around the deck to the fan of cotton.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shaun, will definitely give this a shot on my next rewick. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

n00b13 said:


> Thanks Shaun, will definitely give this a shot on my next rewick.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool stuff


----------



## Marius1988 (22/1/16)

OK got it fixed last night built my own 0.5 ohm coil and now it works beautifully again thanks for all the advise guys.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

